# Vorsicht: Neue Welle von 0137-Lockanrufen rollt



## sascha (24 Dezember 2006)

*Vorsicht: Neue Welle von 0137-Lockanrufen rollt*

Nach mehreren Monaten relativer Ruhe haben unbekannte Täter pünktlich zu Weihnachten eine neue Welle von Lockanrufen mit 0137-Nummern gestartet. Missbraucht werden diesmal Nummern, die der Arcor AG zugeteilt sind. Opfer sollten die Betrugsversuche nicht hinnehmen und möglichst sofort reagieren.

Die Welle begann am Abend des 22. Dezember und dauert derzeit noch an. Die Täter rufen dabei - wie üblich - computergesteuert wahllos Mobilfunknummern an und lassen es ganz kurz klingeln. Auf dem Handydisplay der Betroffenen verbleibt dann ein „Anruf in Abwesenheit“ und die gleichzeitig mit dem Anruf eingespielte 0137- Nummer. Die Betrüger setzen offenbar darauf, dass gerade an Weihnachten viele Menschen Anrufe mit Festtagswünschen erwarten und nicht allzu misstrauisch sind, wenn es bei ihnen klingelt. In Wirklichkeit soll aber nur bei den Tätern die Kasse klingeln. Wer die eingespielte 0137-Nummer anruft, landet bei einem Zählcomputer – und soll dafür rund einen Euro zahlen. Die ungewöhnlich hohe Zahl der Beschwerden, die aktuell im gemeinsamen Forum von Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de eingeht, lässt darauf schließen, dass es sich um eine massive Welle mit zig-tausenden Betroffenen handelt.

Missbraucht wurden bisher die Nummern:

01377170140 bzw. +491377170140

01377170141 bzw. +491377170141

01377170142 bzw. +491377170142

Betroffen sind den Meldungen zufolge alle Netze, von T-Mobile und Vodafone über e-plus bis zu o2.

Opfer der Masche sollten es keinesfalls hinnehmen, abgezockt zu werden – auch dann nicht, wenn der Schaden im Einzelfall nur gering ist. Denn genau darauf setzen die Täter. In der Summe hoffen sie letztlich einen vier- oder fünfstelligen Betrag einnehmen.

Was sollten Sie als Empfänger eines Lockanrufs tun?

1. Melden Sie den Lockanruf möglichst bald per Mail an die Bundesnetzagentur. Die Adresse lautet [email protected]. Nennen Sie in der Mail die missbrauchte Nummer, den genauen Zeitpunkt des Lockanrufs, sowie Ihre Kontaktdaten für Rückfragen. Die Bundesnetzagentur kann (und wird vermutlich) die missbrauchten Nummern sperren lassen und ein nachträgliches Inkasso- und Rechnungslegungsverbot anordnen. Das hat gleich zwei Auswirkungen: Zum einen müssen Sie die Anrufkosten nicht bezahlen, zum anderen verdienen die Betrüger kein Geld mit ihrer Masche.

2. Schicken Sie eine Kopie Ihrer Beschwerde an Arcor unter der Adresse [email protected]. Fordern Sie Arcor auf, Ihnen mitzuteilen, wem die 0137-Nummer zugeteilt ist.

3. Erstatten Sie gegebenenfalls Betrugsanzeige bei Ihrer örtlichen Polizei oder Staatsanwaltschaft. Ein Musterschreiben dafür finden Sie unter http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#6.

Weitere Informationen und Hintergründe zum Thema Lockanrufe finden Sie bei Dialerschutz.de in einem gesonderten Kapitel.

Betroffene melden sich bitte im zugehörigen Thread. Hier lang


----------



## technofreak (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Vorsicht: Neue Welle von 0137-Lockanrufen rollt*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/83016


> Schöne Bescherung: Per Lockanruf in die Kostenfalle


----------

